# which leisure battery



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

HI at the moment i have one 110 ah battery and my question is do i get two 110 ah batterys or one 190 ah or higher to go with a 100 w solar pannel , i will be staying on Aires and campsites with or without EHU any thoughts cheers


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Obviously we don't know your needs or usage....but two 110 batterys should be fine.

Anymore and your probably being a little over cautious (unless you are a heavy user)

And obviously during winter that solar panel won't kick out very much!


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*6Volt*

Hi,
2 x 6volt is always better than 2 x 12 volt @the same amp hours 
Fact not fiction
Ray


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm no expert but having had a few forays October/November last year with 100w solar panel and 1 x 100 w battery we found that we were running dangerously low on power by the end of the evening, so much so that our heating wouldn't come on in the night and temperatures dropped to 3 or 4 degrees

Before going away for a month during Feb and March this year I coupled up another 100 w and had no problems whatsoever.

So for what it's worth, I'd say add another 110w battery


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Next week am having a second leisure battery fitted to my Autotrail Tracker by the people we got the van from as they just 2 weeks ago fitted me a replacement as two of the cells had gone this was under warranty so was free. They fitted a Bosch L4033 a 105 amp so am having the same fitted next to where the original battery was i.e in the floor of near side locker. Got a battery box from CAK Tanks that need a hole cutting into the floor as this saves me losing storage space.
Hope the two batterys will get me through a 6 week winter trip to France or Spain without using too many campsites.


----------

